# Computer won't recognize mp3 player!



## 425728 (Nov 3, 2008)

I have had my Goodmans Mp3 player for a while now. But for no apparent reason it is not recognized when I plug it into my computer. It has always worked before, but now it won't. When I plug it in nothing happens and it isn't displayed on my computer either. Please Help.


----------



## 425728 (Nov 3, 2008)

Worked out the mp3 player is definitely faulty! So taken back and swapped for a new and better mp4 player.


----------

